# Cool Golf Book



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My mother-in-law gave me a really neat book for my birthday today. It's called Golfing With God, by Roland Merullo.

Don't let the title mislead you, it really is a golf story. It's easy reading, not too serious, but not too humerous either. I highly recommend it...

Anyone else had a recent good read come their way?


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

The little Red book ..is a good golf book ..a must read for golfers


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

If you want to have a laugh, try getting your hands on the book "Slices" by I.J. Schecter.... There are a few laugh out loud chapters. I loved it.


----------

